

Review my startup - kartikrao
http://www.adinfinity.com.au

======
cobychapple
The prime screen real estate doesn't tell me what you do. As a first-time
visitor all I see is words in the form of Adthis or Adthat, and none of them
mean anything to me. If I scroll down I see headings and paragraphs that are
equally vague. Jargon like 'technology', 'solutions' and so forth doesn't
really cut it.

Tell me, in simple terms, what problem you solve for me.

~~~
kartikrao
Thanks for the feedback, yes the website has miles to go !!

The problem we solve : We standardise the integration of advertising,
analytics etc. for a website. So the website does not have to manage N
vendors, our code abstracts all those API's out and is flexible and dynamic.

Its easy to change vendors (e.g. OpenX to Google) as we swap vendors at our
end, so no changes required to your website.

You can apply rules for e.g on site 1 use Google, on site 2 use OpenX, these
can also be based on geo, user data etc.

